# Open season on the Balloonist!



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

*NOW IT'S YOUR TURN!*

Now that all the balloonist composers have made there case the board should open up with probing questions and in a weeks time (starting 7th May) there will be a poll to see who will take the plunge!

Have a read at their threads and get on their case, everybody. This is your chance to change the course of history!

Here are their defences in no particular order:

1. Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco

2. Shostakovich

3. Richard Wagner

4. Bottesini

5. Gustav Mahler

6. Ginastera

Good luck to you all, gentlemen!

Now, go pick holes in their arguments, and maybe the hole in the balloon wil get bigger too!

FC

(This is posted for information, there is no need to comment on this thread.)


----------

